# Nikon L120 vs Sony DSC HX1



## yash1010 (May 28, 2011)

hii
I have a buy a point and shoot camera and my budget is upto 20000.

I have chosen two cameras one is Nikon L120 and the other is Sony DSC HX1,
but i am confused between the two that which one should i buy.

I am concerned about the flash of L120, its flash doesn't opens up automaticlly while shooting and for Sony DSC HX1 is that it is camera having only 9.1 MP resolution comapred to 14.1 of L120.

Kindly help me out.


----------



## sydbarett (May 31, 2011)

With both weighing well over 400 gms, they arent exactly point and shoot types but if you have to choose between the two, I'd recommend the Sony. It has a CMOS sensor and superior optics. Besides the Nikon works on AA batteries and you'll always tend to run out of juice.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 6, 2011)

yash1010 said:


> hii
> I have a buy a point and shoot camera and my budget is upto 20000.
> 
> I have chosen two cameras one is Nikon L120 and the other is Sony DSC HX1,
> ...



Had the similar question in mind a week back, but due to the weight & size of L120, dropped it from the list and was waiting for Sony DSC HX9V, but looks like availability is an issue here, so went ahead with *Nikon S9100* @18.5K, has got all the features on HX9V & more, Complete value for money. Here are a few pics that I took recently, you can check the picture quality for yourself  
*farm6.static.flickr.com/5105/5791112832_d2de841fe0.jpg
DSCN0865 by sriharsha_madineni, on Flickr
More here
*Flickr: sriharsha_madineni's Photostream
*
[YOUTUBE]ChcF0Vey0ew[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]434RC4CFwTA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sounava (Jun 6, 2011)

Since your budget is upto 20,000, if you dont want high zoom go for the Nikon P300 with your eyes closed. Great lens and excellent image quality. Otherwise S9100 is an option for high zoom but it is fully automatic as far as I remember.


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 9, 2011)

I will also suggest to go for S9100 in a budget of 20k but L120 is also good.strict no for hx1 as there are many other cameras better than it in that same budget


----------



## yash1010 (Jun 13, 2011)

hi everyone,

i recently came across two cameras Nikon coolpix P500 and the Cannon EOS 1000D both in the range of 23K.

As the P500 is the end level point and shoot and 1000D is the entry level SLR ... i am not able to decide between the two.

Anyone there to give some advice.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 13, 2011)

I suggest, spend ample time with a p&s before moving to a DSLR, you need different lenses for different shoots in a SLR, which is not the case with superzooms, they can handle Macro as well as superzoom. 

Regarding P500, it can give entry level DSLR's a strong competition. If you are ok with the bulk, then go for it. If you are extending your budget beyond 20k, then check out Panasonic Lumix FZ40 as well.


----------



## Sounava (Jun 14, 2011)

yash, I am giving you a link to a thread, please go through it carefully, it will answer all your queries. 

Forums.Chip.in &bull; View topic - Fujifilm Finepix HS 10 or low end DSLR

And, it was me only who explained the stuff there.


----------



## warrior047 (Oct 13, 2011)

Sounava said:


> yash, I am giving you a link to a thread, please go through it carefully, it will answer all your queries.
> 
> Forums.Chip.in &bull; View topic - Fujifilm Finepix HS 10 or low end DSLR
> 
> And, it was me only who explained the stuff there.



Hey sounava...tats a great link but guess u didn't reply to his long list of questions...

anyways, need ur help...i want to own both an SLR and a P&S. I am still a novice and would like to learn and take some great snaps! I have below options. Coming to budget, its around 20k-23k. 

I have thought about HX100v after all research. I felt the vivid colors and vibrant images were good enough. Whats your take? I don't find FZ35 anymore. The only letdown on theory side for HX100v is it tried to put 16 MP in the same small sensor of P&S. I didnt find any notable diff but people spoke abt it when compared to Canon SX40 hs, again but the latter is quite expensive,. Hence am thinkin of hx100v. Pls suggest?

Also, coming to an SLR, my friends suggest me to go for only an SLR. As am a novice, i feel slr doesnt fit for me rgt now. Still, they say when am putting 20k for superzoom, i shd go for d3100. Or they say even better, D5100 is a must-buy and way ahead than D3100. Do you really suggest that? I guess I wont be able to spend on lenses for a while after I buy my camera. Do you think I can go for HX100v and learn photography without losing excellent image quality and then later I go for a better SLR at a good rate may be 1 yr down the line? Does Hx100v does the job for me?


----------

